# Hello from Edmonton



## Chris Roy (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello everyone. Hobbyist metal worker looking to get into machining. Used to run CNC oxy-ac and waterjet at previous jobs over the years but looking to get into mills and lathes. Just researching around as i know very little about them. Forum seems to have lots of information. Glad to be here!


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome Chris. The are quite a few of us from Edmonton on the forum.

John


----------



## Alexander (Feb 20, 2016)

Welcome to the form Chris.


----------



## Chris Roy (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## EricB (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey Chris, welcome! Are you looking at mills and lathes for work or just as a hobby?


----------



## Chris Roy (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey Eric, just a hobby. Would mostly be small parts.


----------

